# Birth Control



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

My son asked me to help with his homework the other day. The question was, "Give two ways of preventing pregnancy."

After telling him what to write I was confident he would be getting top marks.

But no, according to his teacher,"Sticking it up her a**e" and "blowing your load all over her tits," were both wrong answers.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Made me lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)




----------

